# Crickets chirping



## MadRad (May 8, 2005)

This may just be something about me and preceiving nature. When I hear crickets chirping on a fall afternoon, I don't see much wildlife. The birds don't seem to be flying, even the little ones. The squirrels and chipmonks aren't running about. I don't hear deer walking through the woods.

I know that crickets are sensitive to the weather and temperatures. You are supposed to be able to tell the temperature by counting the chirps per minute and multipling it by some number. 

Is it just me or has anyone else noticed this?  

Rick


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

The crickets where chirping all afternoon and eavening yesterday and I saw plenty of doves flying...


----------

